# How can I tell if my DVD writer is dual layer?



## Femme Fatale (Mar 30, 2008)

It is a Dell c521 with Vista. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

I would contact Dell since various options were available when purchased.


----------



## mxjf (Jun 22, 2008)

Most dvd burners will say either DVD+R or DVD-R on the drive cover. If it says DVD+R DL or DVD-R DL then it is a dual layer burner. Make sure you pay attention to if it is a + or a - because that will determine the type of dvds you will need to buy. Also, some writers are both + and - compatible.


----------



## Femme Fatale (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for replying mxjf and Lead3.


----------

